# submerged cork bark



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I know cork bark is pretty rot-resistant, but I'm curious about its longevity when totally submerged. I'm not sure whether it would end up decomposing faster underwater. What's the oldest cork bark you have in a moist/wet setup and how is it holding up?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have seen a couple freshwater planted tanks with cork bark backgrounds. Their main problem was keeping the panels attached the glass and not floating up, but it grew all sorts of mosses and plans on it. Other than leaching tannins, I don't see cork decomposing very fast, afterall they use it to cap liquids like wine?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I have cork bark partially submerged in my Pacific Chorus Frog tank and it has shown no signs of breakdown after close to two years.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Once it becomes water logged, the exterior areas of the cork bark begin to get soft and come off as small particles as well as slimy type material. 
This can take several years before it begins to happen but it will. 

Ed


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Derek Benson said:


> I don't see cork decomposing very fast, afterall they use it to cap liquids like wine?


Wine cork is not exposed to air or sunlight, so decomposition does not take place. There are places in the great lakes where old ships containing logs of precious hardwoods have sunk. It sunk below the level where sunlight or air can reach and the wood has been preserved for decades. They have recovered it and made a fortune since wood of that type is no longer around.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses



Ed said:


> Once it becomes water logged, the exterior areas of the cork bark begin to get soft and come off as small particles as well as slimy type material.
> This can take several years before it begins to happen but it will.
> 
> Ed


Do you think a light coating of epoxy on the submerged cork would prevent this? I imagine it would be hard to work it into all the crevices to completely seal it so it would probably only be a partial coating.


----------



## dteague (Dec 27, 2009)

I had some that were used as embankments to water areas as well as waterfalls and routing streams. They seem to hold up fine. Over time they swell and then get softer than dried cork. But once they’re out of the tank and dried out, it’s just like new. But like with most woods, when it’s waterlogged it’s easier to break apart. As far as breaking down and rotting in your PDF tank, you can get many years out of cork bark. If you are using cork for a lager animal then that might be a different story. 

Just an FYI I still have many pieces of cork that I bought back in 1996. Still use them today.


----------

